# Subsurface Irrigation for small area



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Has anyone had any experience installing and using subsurface irrigation in small lawns, I only have 9.2m2[/sup] (100ft[sup]2) and have dug up a couple of points I've realised the roots are already down to about 70mm (3in). Is it possible that subsurface irrigation of some kind would reduce wasted water due to evaporation?

The main reason I am thinking about this now is we are being switched over to metered water which means we are allowed to use automated irrigation systems which would save me hand watering and would like to ensure that I use the minimum amount of water to irrigate.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never used subsurface irrigation but it should be good for an efficiency standpoint.

A few cons I see with it
- I've already seen someone hit theirs this year while aerating 
- with as much products we put on our lawns it's nice to water them in the soil or off the leaf.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> - with as much products we put on our lawns it's nice to water them in the soil or off the leaf.


+1


----------

